# smoked pheasant



## zachd (Sep 3, 2016)

Well have been training my new dog to upland hunt so we went to the game farm the other day and me and him got 6 decided to try smoking some 













WP_20160902_21_20_10_Pro.jpg



__ zachd
__ Sep 3, 2016


















WP_20160903_14_56_33_Pro.jpg



__ zachd
__ Sep 3, 2016


















WP_20160903_15_00_01_Pro.jpg



__ zachd
__ Sep 3, 2016





 brined overnight with kosher salt and brown sugar rinsed patted dry and put some spice craft on then sloppily lol put bacon on top smoker is preheating now will smoke at 225 with apple and a little bit pecan


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2016)

How did it turn out?

Al


----------



## zachd (Sep 4, 2016)

Sorry I didn't post an update a friend stopped by. Well my amps went out almost right away and I wasn't checking it so didn't notice. I noticed it was out when there was only 20 mins left or so... It is cooked perfectly just doesn't have the good Smokey Smokey flavor... I'm going to chop it up and put it in a soup or something. Will try again this time make sure its smoking!


----------



## zachd (Sep 5, 2016)

WP_20160905_16_43_36_Pro.jpg



__ zachd
__ Sep 5, 2016





. Chopped up and ready to go should be good... It taste really good at least! Just like I said it is not smoley Smokey but I figure it got 30 mins or so of smoke


----------

